# Who Can Build A Hurricane-proof Workshop In Texas?



## strantor (Jul 26, 2016)

I live in Brazoria Co. Texas, near the coast where hurricanes like to land. My house, my garage, and anything else I have on the property (that I want to be insured) has to meet the criteria of, and be inspected by the Texas Windstorm Insurance Association (TWIA). I hear that these people are as bad as the IRS to deal with. 

I'd rather not go back and forth and back and forth with these people over a bunch of nickle & dime petty B.S.
I'd rather have a contractor who is experienced in the area, who has relationships with the TWIA and the county, to come out and build me a turnkey barn/shop.

I just want a simple barn with a slab, about 25X40. I'll do the finish work on the inside.
Pole barn, metal building, stick built, quonset hut, I don't care as long as it's insurable with TWIA for 130mph winds.

Anybody have recommendations for me? I've made several calls already; chances are I've already talked to whoever you have in mind. But I'd still like to hear your review.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 26, 2016)

Wind load ratings are a standard specification for metal buildings, for a fact. Even a spec for it. ASCE/SEI 7-10 I believe it is. Just about any reputable builder along the coast should be able to furnish a certificate of compliance for their design prior to construction.

Here's one, just for reference. I have no experience with them, nor any specific endorsement.

http://www.guthriebuildings.com/


----------



## tq60 (Jul 26, 2016)

Check with outback Pacific steel buildings as they are great and designed to your address. 

And are hurricane rated.

Info@pacificsteelbuildings.com

Tell them tony in madera ranchos sent you.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 26, 2016)

Can always rely on Mueller too, forgot about them.


----------



## derf (Jul 27, 2016)

My shop is a Steelmaster type A building. It is rated for 180 mph wind load. Some folks call them quonset buildings, but the A style has straight walls and straight roof panels with curved panels at the transition and on the peak. They are very reasonably priced and easy to erect.


----------



## strantor (Jul 28, 2016)

derf said:


> My shop is a Steelmaster type A building. It is rated for 180 mph wind load. Some folks call them quonset buildings, but the A style has straight walls and straight roof panels with curved panels at the transition and on the peak. They are very reasonably priced and easy to erect.


Hey, I'm glad you replied. I have been looking for someone with first hand experience with Steelmaster.
They have some of the best quonset hut prices around (except for "DuroSpan" on eBay) but they have a lot of very bad reviews on various websites across the web.
I half-way suspect that the bad reviews are rival building seller's false claims, but I have no proof. Until now, have not found anybody who I can confirm is a real customer.

My suspicion of them is reinforced every time I talk to them because they practice the same BULL**** marketing strategy as every other DIY steel building seller...
"I see you're interested in a 25x40 S-model, which goes for $25k, but I actually have a cancelled order sitting in my warehouse right now, a 25X50 A-model, and the original purchaser already paid the down payment. If you wanted to get that building, all we would need is the amount owed on it, which is $12k. If you're interested in that, you're going to have to act fast, we only only have one at this price, and it's probably going to sell before the end of the day. Would you like to put down a deposit an lock in that building at that price, RIGHT NOW?"
I've called Steelmaster 3 or 4 times in the last 12 months and been fed the same story each time. And now that I'm seriously looking to purchase, I've called Olympia, American SteelSpan, US buildings, Crown Steel, CurveCo, Buildings Direct, et. al., and been given the *exact same story*. I have to ask myself, Why are so many people cancelling orders on these people? Alternatively, why are they already telling me bold-faced lies in the first 60 seconds of our conversation? Do I really want to do business with them?

Many of the bad reviews said that they simply do not ship the building. There is delay after delay after delay, resulting in much lost time & money by the customer, until the customer eventually gives up an forfeits the non-refundable deposit. But I see pictures of the buildings all over the internet so I know they exist. So I wonder what the heck is the deal?

Can you tell me a little more about your experience with Steelmaster? Any red flags? I read that their bolts are not rustproof, and within a few years they will all be rusty and leaving rust trails down the side of the building. Is that true?


----------



## strantor (Jul 28, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Can always rely on Mueller too, forgot about them.


I called them and Morton too, and they both seem like honest-to-goodness quality builders. But their estimates were well above my budget. I'm hoping to get a turn-key (including all the windstorm B.S.) 1000sf building with concrete floor built on-site, for under $20k. Mueller's estimate was $35k, Morton's was $27k.
I've had other estimates around $22-28k. Still waiting on more estimates, hopefully one will come through under $20k and still be a quality product.
If not, I may have to go the route of the quonset hut (fingers crossed they turn out to be legit) where I can get the slab poured for ~$8k, and purchase the building for ~7k, and have enough money left over to build out the inside of it. All the MFGs I have called, said that they can provide the stamped blueprints for windstorm cert; I would have to deal with the bureaucracy, but it should be possible to get it certified. They are engineered to be wind-resistant.


----------



## dlane (Jul 28, 2016)

I used US steel buildings for my 30x30  14' Quonset about 11 years ago $6500 , poured the slab with some friends I  Used rebar ,wire mesh , and fiber $5000 plumed for small apartment Built the end walls with wood .Two walk thru doors ,roll up 10x10 garage door , three Windows 
 This was in Arkansas though .
If I had to do it over id go with a red iron frame flat wall building .
Quonset hut buildings are hard to insulate too much surface, can't hang much weight inside ,
straight side walls not 8' ,  Windows not possible, 6000 bolts / nuts, it's an accordion stretch out that sheet metal and you'd Have a building 3x as big.
Hope this helps
Edit, I didn't need any permits or anything


----------



## strantor (Jul 28, 2016)

dlane said:


> If I had to do it over id go with a red iron frame flat wall building .
> Quonset hut buildings are hard to insulate too much surface, can't hang much weight inside ,


I read that on some other forums as well. problem is up-front cost. I am trying to find an affordable one but it's challenging.



tq60 said:


> Check with outback Pacific steel buildings as they are great and designed to your address.
> 
> And are hurricane rated.
> 
> ...


When id you order your building from them?
It seems their performance of late has not been so hot. 
Bad internet reviews and they are on alert with the BBB
http://www.bbb.org/sacramento/busin...-steel-buildings-inc-in-stockton-ca-29001060/

I tried calling, no answer.


----------



## derf (Jul 30, 2016)

I put up my first building in 1995, which was a 24' add on to my existing stick framed shop. That building was purchased from Steelmaster, and I believe at the time I had about $3500 in the shell package. I decided to add on to it in 2003, extending it another 30'. When I called Steelmaster, I got jacked around for 3 days, waiting on quotes and a rep to talk to me, which never happened. So, for grins and giggles, I called Pioneer Buildings, which also had an Ontario address. I figured this could be the same company operating under a different name.
 To my surprise, is was not. The guy I talked to said that he actually worked for Steelmaster at one time, and so did the owner of Pioneer Buildings. They are 2 separate competing companies, located about 5 miles apart.
 After I told him of my recent experience with Steelmaster, I wanted to know if their buildings were compatible, because I was serious about adding on. He informed me that their standard buildings were similar, but not a bolt on. But....he did say that he could make me a bolt on compatible structure, as he had the prints for every Steelmaster building that they made. The wall curves and the peak were the same, only the straight wall and roof panels were different length. With that said, he gave me a quote right over the phone. I think it was one of those "ha ha, stick it to Steelmaster" quotes, because for 30', plus 4 skylites it was $3600.
 After I received the shipment, I found that it was indeed WRONG. The wall and roof panels were their standard and not compatible with Steelmaster. So I got on the phone and told of my dilemma, and he said "give me an hour, I'll call you back". I figured, "oh, great. Now I'm stuck with a building I can't use".
 He was back with me in less than an hour, and admitted they screwed up. I could tell he was ****** about it too, but never the less they were going to make it right. He assured me that the only thing they needed to exchange were the roof and wall panels, and I might have to help load them on the truck.
 I said,"Before you get too excited.......if you didn't have to make an exchange, what would you take for that building? The reason I ask, is our gun club is looking to put up a building of similar size, and if I can get it approved, you won't have to mess with that, just make me the correct building."
I could hear the excitement in his voice, "Now we're talkin'.......lemme sharpen this pencil!
I'll tell ya what....I'll take $800 right off the top,plus I'll throw in 4 skylites and 2 turbo vents. If you can do that, it will save my bacon".
 Longer story short, the gun club took the first building, I got my correct building, plus a coupla extra skylites, and everyone was happy.


----------

